# mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt



## prime caster 01 (6. Januar 2012)

hallo leute ich habe mich in zwei alte rollen (shimano biomaster 10000 xt)verliebt und würde fast ales tun um sie zu bekommen also meine frage habt ihr ne idee wo ich zwei her bekomme oder kent ihr noch jemanden der eine verkauft freue mich auf eure adworten 

gruss tom


----------



## Schneidi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

frag halt mal bei shimano direkt an


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

meinste das geht ich glaub nicht das die sowas noch haben 


gruss tom


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Moin, Ruf doch mal bei Martins in rahlsted an die sind shimano Partner. Und sind auch brandungsspezis.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Sieht so aus, als ob es die hier noch gibt: http://premieretackle.tripod.com/id23.html
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

also als normalverbraucher bekommste nichts opo bei daiwa ober shimano sowas blödes 

gruss tom


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Für Shimano ist Martins in HH wirklich die beste Adresse.
Ruf dort lieber an und schreibe denen nicht :m

Sind dort alles sehr kompetente Leute die dir bestimmt weiter helfen können.

http://www.mega-angelcenter.de


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

ok danke für eure antworten werde es auf jeden vall es versuchen 


gruss tom


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*



klingone schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Eine Möglickeit:
> http://premieretackle.tripod.com/id23.html
> ...



Liest du auch oder schreibst du nur? :m
Guck mal Post Nummer 5#


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

die seite is schlcht die versenden nicht nach deutschland tropstem danke


grzss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

hatt jemand nicht noch einen vorschlag bitte 

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der Verkäufer in England nicht hierher sendet? Ich denke, macht er doch.


----------



## endever1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Hallo ich habe noch Biomaster Rollen. Diese möchte ich auch verkaufen. Melde Dich gerne bei mir. Lg. Joost


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

bor danke endlich habe dir schon ne nachicht geschrieben 

gruss tom


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*

Na Tom, hast Du die nun bekommen?

Das ist wirklich ein schwieriges Problem, die gibt es ja nun schon  seit ca. 15 Jahren nicht mehr im deutschen Handel. 

Wer sie hat gibt sie ungerne her, spreche da aus Erfahrung.....

Ich wünsche Dir weiter viel Glück bei der Suche.

Bis zum nächtsen Mal in Schönberg.#h




PS.: Meine gebe ich bekanntlich nicht her.


----------



## degl (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wer sie hat gibt sie ungerne her, spreche da aus Erfahrung.....
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir weiter viel Glück bei der Suche.
> 
> ...



Never chanched a "Winningteam"

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: mano ich bekomme einfach kein shimano biomaster 10000xt*



degl schrieb:


> Never chanched a "Winningteam"
> 
> gruß degl


 

Ja Detlef, so kann man es auch ausdrücken.#h


----------

